# "There is no player application for..."



## mikesown (Nov 15, 2005)

I am able to transfer shows from my Tivo perfectly fine with TiVo desktop. However, when I click the file in my now playing list(or launch the file in Media Player Classic for that matter), I get an error "There is no player application for..." and MPC doesn't have a codec installed to play .TiVo files. I tried repairing, uninstalling and reinstalling TiVo desktop, but nothing works. Any ideas?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mikesown said:


> ...and MPC doesn't have a codec installed to play .TiVo files.


Have you tried installing a codec?  (I am assuming you don't have TivoDesktop Plus which comes with a MPEG-2 codec).

http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

Codec packs are evil and usually suspect legally.
It is better to install a player such as PowerDVD, Elecard MPEG Player, MPC, Zoom Player, or just install a Mpeg2 codec + AC3 Filter. You have no idea what codec packs are installing on your system and you can screw up your system with DS hell requiring an OS reinstall.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There's nothing inherently wrong with "codec packs", just because spyware jerks have latched onto them as one of many delivery systems for their poison. You could, with equal validity, say "don't install any .exes you download from the Internet".

Look for ffdshow. (Get it from http://ffdshow-tryout.sf.net/ .) Open source, works good. Patent-violating? Maybe, in some countries. If you care, you're silly.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

For the newbies, codec packs are convenient, but potentially can toast your system, be it through spyware payloads or directshow filter hell. It is better to install something light like ffdshow, than some be all codec pack which is like playing russian roulette.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

qz3fwd said:


> For the newbies, codec packs are convenient, but potentially can toast your system, be it through spyware payloads or directshow filter hell. It is better to install something light like ffdshow, than some be all codec pack which is like playing russian roulette.


Paranoid Much?


----------

